# How tall are you?



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Sam suggested for me to start a thread about height, so here it is.  I'm trying to figure out if I'm the shortest person on MT (I'm five feet tall).

I know there's another height poll floating around, but the choices are a *little* too general.  Don't be shy; it's not like I'm asking how much you weigh too.  

Edited to add: By the way, Sam...two inches really do NOT make that much of a difference!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2006)

5'5"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 18, 2006)

6'3"

Not the shortest nor the tallest


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2006)

5'2" ish

maybe a bit taller...

your pretty tall there, Mr. Parsons


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2006)

two inches really do NOT make that much of a difference!

It is according to who!

5'9" so not tall but differently taller than some

Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2006)

5'6"-  not tall, not short (for a woman).


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> two inches really do NOT make that much of a difference!
> 
> It is according to who!



Yeah, well...those two inches *do* matter to us shorties trying to figure out who is the more vertically challenged.  I was also teasing Sam, since she said something about almost always being the shortest.


----------



## Toby (Jun 18, 2006)

5'7-ish.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2006)

5'5 3/4"

yes, the 3/4 of an inch is important!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2006)

You're not short!  It's just that everyone else was wearing something on their feet to make them *SEEM  *taller!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> 5'5 3/4"
> 
> yes, the 3/4 of an inch is important!



That is my height also, although I tell people I'm 5'5" (rather than 5'6"). 

- Ceicei


----------



## thesensei (Jun 19, 2006)

5'11"


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

I am 6 feet tall and in Hawaii that is tall I see head and shoulders over everyone.

My wife is 5 feet tall on a good day and standing straight up.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

5'5 3/4", though I just say 5'6"


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Call on me any time if you need a can off the top shelf. =)


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 6'4", my wife is 5'2"!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 5'6"...most people think I'm taller..


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 5'11 inches.

Personally, I wouldnt mind being short.  Short is good for a lot of reasons, not the least of which would be being underestimated as a "threat" thereby overlooked... But I can think of a dozen reasons being small would be good.​


----------



## Sam (Jun 19, 2006)

Being short sucks.

It has its advantages in the martial arts universe, but do you know how embarassing it is to ask your instructor to hand you your shoes when someone's put them on the soda machine so a toddler running around doesnt eat them?


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 19, 2006)

6'4"

I look particularly huge while doing Tai-Chi with my Chinese Instructor!  *grin*


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 19, 2006)

6'3. At least as tall as everyone I've worked out with... I really don't care though. Short, tall, mostly irrelevant.


----------



## lenatoi (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 5'4'' but I wear platforms. And that is not me in my avator.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2006)

somewhere between 5'10" and 5'11".  

I hit this height and stopped growing in about 7th grade.  At the time I was taller than most in my class.  By high school graduation, most of them had passed me by.  I am always amazed when I walk down the street and see a lot of people who just tower over me.  There are a lot of tall people here in San Francisco.  Of course if I want to feel like a giant, I can just take a walk thru Chinatown.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 19, 2006)

5 11 and like 7/8ths...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

6' 1.5"


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 19, 2006)

5'3"


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 19, 2006)

5"6


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2006)

At 5-10 I'm the shortest one in my family. Me dad (at the tallest) was 6-3, my oldest brother is also 6'-3" and other brother is 6'-1 (or is it 2?) ... my grandfather however (father's father) was a towering 6'-6" (I believe)... his wife was 4'-9" ... the mental image alone boggles. 
Me grand-dad was a black-smith... so an imposing figure he must've made back in the early 1900's


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Being short sucks.
> 
> It has its advantages in the martial arts universe, but do you know how embarassing it is to ask your instructor to hand you your shoes when someone's put them on the soda machine so a toddler running around doesnt eat them?



Sam,

I may be tall but it is my size so I think of it as average for me. 

As to disadvantages, the alrger and taller you are the more you pay for clothes. As a teen I had to shop at the Big & Tall shops to find clothes that fit. Today I can find some that fit in the normal stores, but they are almsot always sold out. Where as the Big & Tall now are much bigger and much taller. So it is a nightmare to shop for clothes.

It is horrible when dealling with cars and getting and also seeing. I loose full size suburbans behind teh rear view mirror. If the sun shade drops I loose the complete windshield visibility. 

And as John pointed out there almost is someone looking to prove something with a bigger guy.  

But, I do not think of myself as big and others as small but as this is Sam Size and Techno Size and Pam Size, etcetera.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> somewhere between 5'10" and 5'11".
> 
> I hit this height and stopped growing in about 7th grade.  At the time I was taller than most in my class.  By high school graduation, most of them had passed me by.  I am always amazed when I walk down the street and see a lot of people who just tower over me.  There are a lot of tall people here in San Francisco.  Of course if I want to feel like a giant, I can just take a walk thru Chinatown.



I was the same way. I think of myself as being tall even though I'm really pretty average in height for a female. I was always the tallest in my classes growing up, until I hit high school. Then everyone else caught up or passed me. 

I have a lanky build though, so I give the appearance of being taller than I am, then when people actually stand next to me I am not as tall as they thought.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 20, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I was the same way. I think of myself as being tall even though I'm really pretty average in height for a female. I was always the tallest in my classes growing up, until I hit high school. Then everyone else caught up or passed me.


 
Yes-  I was always the tallest, or among the tallest in my class/ grade until high school/ late junior high school (9th grade).  Then I was average.  I couldn't help but laugh at some of the kids questions and comments when school started or I moved- they weren't mean, just funny.  I'm not lanky, though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2006)

Ya know, It occurs to me...

I ahve been drinking coffee since I was like 12 or 13... and coffee stunts your growth, they say...

Well, at 5' 11"... I must have been on my way to 7 feet... thank god for coffee.​


----------



## Shodan (Jun 22, 2006)

5' 8" here


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 22, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> and coffee stunts your growth, they say...​


They are wrong.


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Call on me any time if you need a can off the top shelf. =)


 
Eerrrr, Shaolin?  Now would be good.  :boing1:

5' 2" on a good day.


----------

